# Δωράκι και από μένα, για τα 12α γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας



## chrissa (Apr 1, 2020)

Ένα μεταφρασμένο ποίημα ενός αγαπημένου μου ποιητή, του Ιρλανδού John Montague. (Από το blog μου DforDashes – moonlighting in Amherstland, δημοσιευμένο επίσης στο περιοδικό _ΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΗ_, τεύχος 13 Άνοιξη Καλοκαίρι 2014). Νομίζω ότι καμπόσοι από εμάς, τους εργάτες της γλώσσας και των προϊόντων της, θα ταυτιστούμε (είτε ως λάιφστάιλ είτε ως επιθυμία :) )


ΕΡΗΜΙΤΗΣ

Τα νυχτερινά σχήματα που
πλημμυρίζουν τη σοφίτα∙
ένα ασημένιο πλέγμα από άστρα,
ο παφλασμός των κυμάτων, μετά σιωπή.

Ανάδεμα και τρίξιμο της φωτιάς,
μια εικόνα ζωηρόχρωμη στον τοίχο
και, φυσικά, βιβλία, χαρτιά,
οικοδεσπότες ενός σιωπηλού διαλόγου.

Η προσήλωση στην εργασία ενώ
οι αστερισμοί μετακινούνται
διασχίζοντας τον παγερό ουρανό,
συμπυκνωμένοι υδρατμοί στο τζάμι,

το φθινόπωρο που δίνει θέση στον χειμώνα,
ο Πήγασος στον Κυνηγό,
το ένα έτος στο άλλο,
αέναος θάνατος, αδιάκοπη γέννηση,

ενώ τα πλοία γλιστρούν βαριά στο κανάλι,
υπομονετικά σαν το νυχτερινό κυνήγι
της κουκουβάγιας, ή το σκάλισμα του ερωδιού∙
η έρπουσα πρόοδος ενός ποιήματος.

Η διάνοια και το σύμπαν
εναρμονισμένα για λίγο,
κάτω απ’ την ξεβαμμένη περικεφαλαία
του φάρου στην άκρη του βράχου,

που ορθώνεται ευθυτενής
αψηφώντας τη νύχτα,
αεικίνητος βραχίονας από φως
που κλαδεύει το σκοτάδι.

JOHN MONTAGUE (1929-2016)
απόδοση: Χρύσα Φραγκιαδάκη 


HERMIT

The night structures swarm-
ing around this attic room;
a silver trellis of stars,
tide wash, then silence.

Stir and creak of the fire,
an ikon bright on the wall
and, of course, books, papers,
hosts of silent dialogue.

To work intently while
the constellations shift
across the frost-sharp sky,
moisture condenses on the glass,

autumn yielding to winter,
Pegasus to the Hunter,
one year into another,
endless death, ceaseless birth,

while ships toil up the channel,
patient as the night prowl
of the owl, or probing heron;
the snail progress of a poem.

Intellect and universe
held briefly in tune,
under the blanched helm
of the cliff lighthouse,

upright and defiant
against the night,
a restless arm of light
shearing the dark.

JOHN MONTAGUE, _A DRUNKEN SAILOR_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2020)

Καλώς σε βρίσκουμε κι εδώ Χρύσα, κι ευχαριστούμε! :wub:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2020)

Πρέπει ν' αποκτήσουμε τη δυνατότητα να λέμε "Like"! Πολλά λάικ και καρδούλες, Χρύσα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 1, 2020)

Alexandra said:


> Πρέπει ν' αποκτήσουμε τη δυνατότητα να λέμε "Like"! Πολλά λάικ και καρδούλες, Χρύσα!


Αυτό. Ευχαριστούμε, Χρύσα.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 1, 2020)

:wub:


----------



## chrissa (Apr 1, 2020)

Εγώ ευχαριστώ για το λινκ στο μπλογκ μου. Πού θα πάει, θα μυηθώ και στα τεχνικά!


----------



## chrissa (Apr 1, 2020)

Χαρά μου να βρίσκομαι μαζί σας! <3


----------

